# Tremors 5: Bloodlines - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54658[/img] 
*Title: Tremors 5: Bloodlines* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars: 
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*79




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54666[/img]*Summary*
Has it really been 25 years since “Tremors” came out? Oh my goodness, I felt like it was only yesterday that I was sitting in the theater with a bag of popcorn and a big grin over my 9 year old face. Well, it may not have been yesterday, but time sure does fly, as do some of the graboids in the sequels! While the original joy of Kevin Bacon, Reba McIntire and Fred Ward are long gone, at least Michael Gross is pounding away the FIFTH movie in the 25 year old franchise. “Tremors 5: Bloodlines” isn’t going to be hailed as the next great summer action movie, but it is still full of stupid fun that made the original couple movies so much of a blast to watch. Well, despite a few goofs in the casting department and the usual horrible DTV writing that is. 

Burt Gummer (Michael Gross), the gun loving lunatic from “Tremors” 1, 2, 3 and 4, is still out there hunting graboids and being a hyper paranoid nut job. Stuck out in the Nevada desert making a living selling survivalist tips, Burt is shanghaied into coming out to Africa to investigate the strange appearance of a graboid attack. Saddled with Travis Welker (Jamie Kennedy), a punk journalist who is acting as his manager and photographer, the intrepid monster hunter heads out halfway across the world to one of the hottest places on earth to see what sort of nasties has made its way off of North America. 

Once there, Burt and Travis find out that they may have bitten off a bit more than they can chew. Their host has gypped them on their weapons, left them out in the desert and doesn’t have a problem double crossing them when it becomes clear that there may be some dollar signs behind his motives. To put the sweet cherry on top of the ice cream Sunday, they’ve discovered that the African variety of graboids has mutated and evolved, becoming stronger, more powerful and with a strange desire to protect their limited bloodline. With a cunning and vicious poacher at their back, and dozens of graboids (as well as a graboid queen) at their front, Travis and Burt must unload every round they have in order to make it out of this situation alive. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54674[/img]“Tremors 5: Bloodlines” is nowhere NEAR a good movie. It has awful dialogue, Jamie Kennedy can’t act to save his life, and is CERTAINLY not funny. Couple that with a few too many years having passed between the first “Tremors” and #5, along with Michael Gross being the only returning cast member and you have a recipe for disaster. The funny thing is, “Bloodlines” is such a hot mess that it’s actually hysterically entertaining. Michael Gross still has it in him (and seemingly doesn’t age much!), throwing his heart and soul into the role of Burt Gummer. The lines are so cringe inducingly bad that you can’t help but giggle hysterically and the amount of action movie clichés and one liners throughout the whole thing somehow seems to work.

This isn’t a perfect “bad” movie, as there is more than enough bad stupidity to go along, but I have way too much fun watching this thing to classify it as a “don’t watch”. If you’ve liked any of the “Tremors” sequels, then you should get more than enough entertainment to satisfy that old craving. It’s big, it’s bad, it’s dumb and it’s ridiculously fun at times, which pretty much makes it your average “Tremors” movie. 





*Rating:* 

Rated PG-13 for creature violence, gore, and language




*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54682[/img]Well, at the very least “Tremors 5” doesn’t suffer from the same old beat up master that the original movie is relegated to. With a day and date release shot digitally, “Tremors 5” looks fantastic in the African wild. Lots of yellow and sandy browns decorate the template with bits of color from clothing and ooey gooey red from graboid guts to brighten up the landscape. Fine detail is fantastic, showing off every leathery wrinkle on Michael Gross’s face and little bits of individual dirt and smudges on the actor’s clothing. Facial details look amazing, and long shots are really good too (despite some low budget CGI for the graboids, especially the giant mother worm). Blacks are deep and inky, and I noticed no signs of digital artifacing anywhere on the disc. The image is near perfect if it wasn’t for some softness to a few of the long shots and said cheap CGI. Very impressive release from Universal.










*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54690[/img]The 5.1 DTS-HD MA audio track is just as good as the video, featuring a very aggressive mix that plays well with the monster running and digging around, spewing fire and nasty goo as they go. Dialog is still quite strong, with a flawless center channel representation for the vocals, and a wide dynamic range with the more action oriented effects. The mains show some good panning effects and pinpoint directionality when the graboids are digging around, and the height channels can be heard when the flying monsters can be heard dropping in from above. LFE is deep and guttural, adding some serious punch to the monsters attack. I can’t complain about the surrounds, as they are constantly active with some sort of activity, whether that be the rumbling of the monsters, the rattle of pebbles hitting the ground or the gunshots reverberating throughout the track. Simply put, a great sounding audio experience.








*Extras* :2stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=54698[/img]
• Deleted and Extended Scenes
• Tremors 5: Behind the Bloodlines
• Outtakes










*Overall:* :4stars:

No one goes into a “Tremors” movie expecting high art. I know I certainly didn’t, and with those expectations there is enough goofy fun to go around. The series has always peaked with the first movie, but Michael Gross has put his heart and soul into the franchise, adding plenty of gun heavy humor to giggle at. The addition of Jaimie Kennedy is sometimes overused, and feels like a conflict of interest with Michael’s already over the top humor, but is certainly livable. The real highlights of “Tremors 5” is to watch Burt blow stuff and experience a great audio/video performance. Definitely recommended for some goofy fun if you like bad monster movies. 



*Additional Information:*

Starring: Michael Gross, Jaimie Kennedy, Ernest Ndhlovu
Directed by: Don Michael Paul
Written by: Brent Maddock, John Whelpley
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, French, German, Italian, Spanish DTS 5.1
Studio: Universal
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 99 minutes
Blu-ray Release Date: September 6th 2015




*Buy Monster Tremors 5: Bloodlines On Blu-ray at Amazon*


*Recommendation: Fun little Rental ​*








More about Mike


----------

